# shimano 105 pd-5700 vs. forte team road pedals



## erod999 (Aug 12, 2013)

looking to buy my first pair of clipless pedals and im inbetween these two. Please help me decide.
Shimano 105-- Shimano 105 PD-5700 Road Pedals - Bike Pedals / Cleats
Forte team--Forté Team Road Pedals - Bike Pedals / Cleats


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no firsthand experience with the Forte's, but Performance brand pedals have a pretty good rep. Both would likely suite your purposes, but since I've had excellent experiences with Shimano pedals, would recommend the 105's. 

They can be found cheaper:
Shimano 105 Road Pedals - Road Bike Pedals


----------



## Valkylrie (Jul 22, 2013)

Amazon.com: Shimano 105 PD-5700 SPD SL Pedal: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Not much difference -- you could almost flip a coin, or choose by looks. Shimano pedals have an excellent reputation, as do the others. Personally I've had great luck with Performance house brand (I have 2 pairs of the predecessor model of those pedals, that use the old Look delta cleats -- they're working fine). 

Since you can get them for the same price, I'd probably pick the Shimano, but it's not a big difference.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The Forte's and corresponding cleat will have 3 more degrees of float than the shimanos (9 vs 6 degrees).
One isn't necessarily be 'better' than the other per se but for a particular individual it may be. If you think you need/want more than 6 degrees the choice is made. If you think you won't want more than 6 I'd go with the shimanos.


----------



## erod999 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just picked up the forte and they are perfect they are really light and have enough float for my foot


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just as a FYI re: pedal float, this is one of those things where just enough is perfect and too little/ too much are equally bad and can cause fit issues. 

It's generally held that 6 degrees meets most cyclists _needs_. And what they think they may _want_ may not be what they _need_.


----------



## erod999 (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay. Do the cleats have to be fitted into the shoe ? Or do they just go any where?


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

The cleats bolt to the sole of the shoe using the three holes there. 

You can adjust the position of the cleat, is that what you are asking?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

erod999 said:


> Okay. Do the cleats have to be fitted into the shoe ? Or do they just go any where?


Proper cleat set up is important and an integral part of bike fit. That said, if you're unfamiliar with the process, consider having your LBS do it.

If you opt for the DYI method, here's some info:
Bike Fit Fitting A Bicycle Seat Adjustment Height Reach Tips by Jim Langley

Once there, scroll down to #3.

You have shoes that accept three bolt cleats, correct?


----------



## erod999 (Aug 12, 2013)

I mean do they have to be fitted on a certain position or just bolt the three holes and youe done?


----------



## erod999 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes I do have the correct shoes. Do all bike shops do fittings?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

erod999 said:


> Yes I do have the correct shoes. Do all bike shops do fittings?


Most do. Ask around.

Did you buy the pedals from Performance? They should be willing to assist with cleat set up, but I know their shops reps for customer service is spotty.


----------



## erod999 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yea I bought them from performance . What do you mean by spotty?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

erod999 said:


> Yea I bought them from performance . What do you mean by spotty?


Spotty, as in, some are better run/ more helpful than others. See if yours will help with the cleat set up. As I said, proper set up is important, so if they charge a nominal fee, it may be worth it.

Otherwise, consider using the guide at the link I provided. Once the cleats are in place, your saddle will likely need minor height/ fore/ aft adjustments.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

I purchased my new road bike from Performance and asked a rep the same question when looking at pedals (wasn't liking 2-bolt SPD with a road shoe) and he told me that LOOK makes the Forte pedals for them and they use the LOOK cleats.

Personally, I went with the 105s since I had used SPD and had liked the SPD-SL system when trying out a friend's bike. I got lucky and the guy that fit me for the bike also got me set up and fit for the cleats as well. I've got 3 Performance stores within 40 minutes of me and you can tell the difference between them as far as service goes but I just go to the one I trust the most if I need to get anything from there.


----------

